# An Ode to Rememberance



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

_For the Fallen_ 
_They went with songs to the battle, they were young._ 
_Straight of limb, true of eyes, steady and aglow._ 
_They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted,_ 
_They fell with their faces to the foe._

_They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:_ 
_Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn._ 
_At the going down of the sun and in the morning,_ 
_We will remember them._ 
_Laurence Binyon_

_Today at 11pm on this the 11th Day of the 11th Month in the year 2011 I will stand proudly in silence. I will remember not just those that gave their lives, but also those that stood beside them and whose lives have been changed forever. Praying all the servicemen and women who are currently serving in warmer climes remain safe and return home soon to their loved ones._

_Shelley x_


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

well said mish xx

hope everyone stays safe while out in afghan xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Flower of the eternal sleep,
Watching with the ones who weep.
You, Whose lives, so short in bloom,
Saw such bloodshed, death and gloom.

You trembled to the sound of guns,
Which tore to death beloved sons.
You fluttered, died. Before your time -
Dropped blood red petals in there prime.

Crimson Poppies 'neath the clouds,
Short lived, yet colourful and proud;
Now worn by humans with such pride
Remembering those who bravely died.

You represent young lives cut short,
Those who, for freedom, bravely fought.
Flower of the eternal sleep,
Silently your vigil keep. 

-Josie Whitehead.

Stay safe all our service men and women, past, present and future, at 11am this morning I will stand in silence for our countries losses over the years

Lest we forget....

Shelley x


----------

